# Glue glass tube to engine block



## Helmet (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi. 

I have a Ringbom Stirling with a broken glass tube. What glue is the best to use when I replace the broken glass tube? The old one seems to be glued with silicone or something like that. The glue flexes a little when I remove the remains of the broken glass tube, so it's definitely a flexible connection.

Any suggestions or good advices?

Thanks.


----------



## Helmet (Mar 30, 2017)

In the myriad of missing tips and advices  , I decided I just had to start somewhere. The choice fell on some Tec7 that I had lying around. Appears to do the job, although the adhesive is not intended for temperatures above 100° C. The Tec7 isn't clear as the original bonding material was, but at least it's flexible, so hopefully it won't break the glass tube as the temperature rises and the materials expands.


New outer glass tube and runs like never before. :thumbup:


----------

